# What to put in Snow Safety Manuals



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

For the guys that provide training manuals to employee's, like the title says,
What do you put in them for safety guidelines?
I made an employee handbook last year & I'd like to expand on specific safety rules while dealing with operating plows & snowblowers. All I have right now is the silly common cense things like dont plow in hydrants, dont go over X speed, wait till engine is stopped untill clearing chute ect. 
Just would like some idea's of things worth including, I wish I could just say use common cense, but we all know how that would end up


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Consider joining ASCAP or SIMA. They can provide all kinds of support for these type concerns as well has education is all aspects of snow removal.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

what the heck is ASCAP? all I found was some music composing site. What do they do? What does it stand for?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sing a long manuals ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BC Handyman;1614143 said:


> what the heck is ASCAP? all I found was some music composing site. What do they do? What does it stand for?


My bad you're right ASCAP is the agent all the radio stations and bars pay dues to for the right to play record/CDs?MP3/etc.

ASCA ACCREDITED SNOW CONTRACTORS ASSOCIATION


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I looked at asca site & I don't think asca can do much for me, they seem to be American focused & would not be able to offer me the same member benefits as if I was an American contractor.
Sima I view as a east usa/can thing. Nobody has heard of sima around here & I already have in place or cant access many of the things I think sima has to offer.

Basher you do have right idea about joining these organizations & expanding industry knowledge, but In my case I dont think that I would benefit enough to justify the costs.

Back to original queston:

Should I go so far as to include things like how to safely refill a blower or truck with gas. 
Would a training video be a better idea? 
I just dont want or like to hear "I didnt know" from the workers.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

Hands on training before starting would be a good start. Document the training as well.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

drp;1614529 said:


> Hands on training before starting would be a good start. Document the training as well.


This is true, both parts. This is part of the reason I'm doing this, is to document the training. Only way I can think of documenting hands on training would be if I had a checklist of somesort for the workers to sign off saying they did this, this & that.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

BC Handyman;1614520 said:


> I looked at asca site & I don't think asca can do much for me, they seem to be American focused & would not be able to offer me the same member benefits as if I was an American contractor.
> Sima I view as a east usa/can thing. Nobody has heard of sima around here & I already have in place or cant access many of the things I think sima has to offer.
> 
> Hey BC, I feel you have the wrong idea about SIMA. Its definitely has information that can help any company regardless of where they plow snow. If you are looking for recognition of the SIMA name, I am from Quebec how many people here do you think know about SIMA? Today all my big clients are very aware of what SIMA is, I explained it to them. Even some of my residential clients now know what SIMA is. If you think becoming a SIMA member and putting a sticker on your truck will increase your client base, you are right it will not.
> ...


Absolutely, think of anything that can go wrong, and explain and show the proper way.
Video is good idea.
By the way SIMA has a free Snow Safety and Training Kit for all its members.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ahhh Paul, I got to say that is the most convincing statement to join Sima I've heard yet, I've often searched & read things(on this site) about sima & never hear any real benifits of joining sima, just always "use my name, save $, come to the symposium, meet others" 
I mean what could I personally get from sima, I know one thing I'd like to do as a member is to attend a sima show, but due to never being on this side of country I would not attend. I as a small guy in a small city(20,000) I queston what I can really be able to take away & implement, but I'm sure thats a problem with me, I don't know so I cant think about it & until I'm made aware of it I didn't know I didn't know:laughing:
Knowing a bit about your families history in the industry, I can say that the fact YOU can learn from joining sima does say something. 
Can you tell me about the actual things I can get from sima?(besides possible knowledge) I know you can get things like billing,estimate ect templates, but I dont need things like that. I know how to contact companies, make site plans, so I just worry I won't learn my $ worth since I dont know what they can offer ME. 
I dont want to come off like I know everything, cause I know I dont. I just am weary of the unknown. Feel free to PM me if you prefer, any time YOU take to talk I'll listen


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

BC, thanks for keeping us posted on your activities in the Kootenays. Lovely country and I look forward to a return visit. I joined SIMA a number of years ago and have found it helpful from a resource base, an educational standpoint and from a networking base. As Sima moves forward I believe thy are working towards advocacy for its members here and in Canada. I have attended several Symposiums and am always learning. The opportunity to network at the Symposiums is awesome and worthwhile. Names become friends. As far as distance goes, Minneapolis this summer is ( I suspect) fairly reachable. I have met attendees from Western Canada and Alaska at the Symposium. I encourage your attendance and participation in SIMA.


----------

